# Horse rolling/laying down almost constantly



## ButtonHerder (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi, my elderly mare, Moon is rolling almost constantly. When she isn’t, she’s just laying down, usually flat out. I did get her up just to see if she could, but she just tried to lay down again.
I didn’t notice anything abnormal yesterday, and she ate her grain fine this morning. She has pooped, and it looks normalish. I first noticed this maybe, 2 hours ago? Colic maybe? She has been colicky before, I think twice while I’ve had her. A vet isn’t an option right now, so if anyone could help that would be amazing. Thank you.


----------



## CLSranch (Jul 6, 2021)

Sorry to hear that. Sounds like colic to me. With the past history included.


----------



## Baymule (Jul 6, 2021)

If it’s colic, drench her with a quart of mineral oil and walk her until she is passing gas and pooping. Good luck, have done this before. TSC sells mineral oil in a gallon jug.


----------



## farmerjan (Jul 6, 2021)

Sounds like colic to me too.... agree with @Baymule ... if gaseous, and she keeps rolling she could twist a gut and then a vet will be totally required if you can save her.... a twisted gut can kill her.  So yep, get her up and walking and get some stuff in her to help her pass the gas and get the stomach working better.  You may find that you are going to have to cut down or cut out the grain too....


----------



## Baymule (Jul 6, 2021)

This was posted 5 hours ago. Wondering about the mare…..


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 6, 2021)

Letting her continue to roll can result in a twisted intestine....mineral oil and walking, keep walking, don't let her roll.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 7, 2021)

Agree with all.   I would add....do you have a trailer?  Often a ride in a horse trailer gets the gas & poop moving.  A pint of epsom salt in warm water drenched rectally sometimes helps.


----------



## ButtonHerder (Jul 9, 2021)

Thanks for the help everyone! We did a phone call with the a vet tech and she had us tell her some things, she figured Moon should be brought in to the clinic, so we did. She gave her water with epsom salt and sent us home with instructions to walk her till she pooped. She’s now doing fine.
I really wish I’d checked this before going to the vet, knowing I could’ve fixed it myself without spending all the $$$$


----------



## ButtonHerder (Jul 9, 2021)

She’s back to her normal crabby self, but she rubbed most of her mane out rolling  it used to be past her shoulder and thick and flowy.


----------



## Beekissed (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm so glad she's better!!  And, thanks for the update...so many times folks come on places, asking for advice, then you never hear what happened to the animal after that.   Good to know the people on here had some good advice that matched up with vet recommendations and it all worked out.  

Look at all of that timothy!!!  Lucky horse!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jul 9, 2021)

Glad she's doing well!   Thanks for letting us know.....


----------



## Baymule (Jul 10, 2021)

I’m SO relieved to know she is ok. Now you know what to do and can keep supplies on hand.


----------



## Kusanar (Jul 12, 2021)

Just remember, there are many types of colic... It sounds from the epsom salt water that this was an impaction as epsom salt creates loose stools. If this had been a gas colic or a torsion colic then that would not have helped.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Jul 12, 2021)

ButtonHerder said:


> She’s back to her normal crabby self, but she rubbed most of her mane out rolling  it used to be past her shoulder and thick and flowy.
> View attachment 86747


That picture needs to be submitted to POW


----------

